# Biketransport Seilbahnen Alpen



## nonem (30. Juni 2008)

Bei meiner Recherche für einen kleinen Ausflug in den Alpen ist mir aufgefallen das die einzelnen Seilbahnbetreiber ganz unterschiedlich mit dem Thema Biketransport umgehen. Deshalb wäre es evtl. ganz hilfreich einen kleinen Überblick zu schaffen welche Bahnen in den Alpen Bikes mitnehmen und welche nicht. (Vorrausgesetzt sie haben auch im Sommer geöffnet).
Konkret hatte ich erfolglos versucht bsp. für die Bahnen im Oberengadin und im Vinschgau herauszufinden ob dort im Sommer Bikes transportiert werden.

Also einfach mal eure Erfahrungen mit den einzelnen Seilbahnen in den Alpen (die auch für Biketouren interessant sind) hier posten.

*Biketransport*
Silvretta Arena - 5 Bahnen - Ischgl, Samnaun
Bergbahnen Serfaus - 6 Bahnen - Serfaus, Fiss
Saalbach Hinterglemm Leogang - 5 Bahnen 
Zillertal - 5 Bahnen - Mayrhofen, Zell, Gerlos, Hainzenberg
Kleinwalsertal - Heuberg, Zaferna, Söllereck
---

*kein Biketransport*
Zillertal - Fügen
Zugspitzbahn


----------



## RedOrbiter (30. Juni 2008)

Für die Schweiz versuch mal folgenden Link
Hundert(e) Weblinks zu Seilbahnen.

Bergbahnen/ Luftseilbahnen/ Sportbahnen Schweiz

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonem (30. Juni 2008)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Für die Schweiz versuch mal folgenden Link
> Hundert(e) Weblinks zu Seilbahnen.
> 
> Bergbahnen/ Luftseilbahnen/ Sportbahnen Schweiz
> ...


Mir ging es eigentlich nicht vornehmlich um die Links der einzelnen Seilbahnbetreiber sondern um Erfahrungen wo in den Alpen Bikes transportiert werden und wo nich. Und wo wo man zusätzlich auch noch gut Mountainbiken kann ;-)


----------



## klmp77 (30. Juni 2008)

*kein Biketransport*

Kleinwalsertal


----------



## nonem (30. Juni 2008)

klmp77 schrieb:


> *kein Biketransport*
> 
> Kleinwalsertal


sicher?
auf http://www.kleinwalsertal.com/bergsommer/bergbahnen-lifte.html steht was anderes?!


----------



## Romarius (30. Juni 2008)

wieso ne riesen liste erstellen wenn man das mit 2 anrufen erledigen kann ?

btw: oberstdorf/kwt ist sehr bike-unfreundlich. die wollen ihr geld mit alten rentnern verdienen. biker sind daher unerwünscht.
wallis: sehr gut
zentralschweiz: sehr gut

listen aller bergbahnen gibts auch seiten wie schneehoehen.de
oder besser: bergfex. at /.ch/.de...


----------



## lagobiker (30. Juni 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> btw: oberstdorf/kwt ist sehr bike-unfreundlich. die wollen ihr geld mit alten rentnern verdienen. biker sind daher unerwünscht.
> ...




Stimmt so sicher nicht.
Biker sind grundsätzlich nicht unerwünscht, aber leider halten sich einige Wenige nicht an anerkannte Regeln.

Grosse Gebiete sind Naturschutzgebiet, da ist das Fahren abseits der Wege nicht zulässig - einige Wenige brettern halt trotzdem über die Wiesen bergab.

Vielfach sind die Wanderwege eher schmal und das führt dann unvermeidlich zu Kollisionen der Downhiller mit Wanderern.

Ich kenne keinen Weg/Trail wo das bergauf Fahren mit dem MTB eingeschränkt oder verboten wäre - deshalb sehen die Bahnen auch keinen Grund, Räder mit hochzuschleppen.
Runterfahren mit der Bahn hingegen ginge schon


----------



## Steep (30. Juni 2008)

> Bikebeförderung an Heuberg, Zaferna, Söllereck *(kostenlos)*



klingt ja nett..


----------



## nonem (30. Juni 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> wieso ne riesen liste erstellen wenn man das mit 2 anrufen erledigen kann ?


Weil mir (und evtl. auch anderen) generell der Überblick fehlt wo man in den Alpen mit Bike befördert wird und deshalb evtl. dort mal zu ner kleinen Endurotour hinfahren könnte. Ohne das ich jetzt schon ein spezielles Revier im Blick habe...


----------



## Carsten (30. Juni 2008)

prinzipiell wäre eine Datenbank mit allen Seilbahnen in den Alpen, natürlich ständig aktuell gehalten mit Preisliste Öffnungszeiten etc. schon eine feine Sache.
Bei konkreter Tourplanung haben wir immer vorher angerufen (auch beim Postbus in der Schweiz/Italien), da bekommt man eine gute Auskunft. 
Auch zu Wegen die z.B. letztes Jahr wegen Bergrutsch zu waren erhält man dort Infos, obs inzwischen wieder geht. Das macht man dann aber besser taktisch gut und ruft ggf. 2x an (andere Person), wenn besagter Weg ggf. nicht zu den klassischen Biketouren gehört (was nicht heißt, das es verboten ist!)

Andernfallls hilft nur fraxen...so wie im Kleinwalsertal


----------



## Steep (30. Juni 2008)

ich würde ,auch aus eigenem Interesse, an so einer Datenbank mitwirken falls die von mehren erwünscht ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (30. Juni 2008)

da müsste man ein Wiki aufsetzen oder so was in der Art
Inhalte kann ich beisteuern, die technischen Voraussetzungen muss jemand schaffen, der das drauf hat


----------



## dave (30. Juni 2008)

klot hatte vor kurzem mal gepostet eine Liste von Skigebieten mit Kennzeichnung der Bike-Mitnahme für die Französischen Alpen aufgesetzt zu haben: http://outforbiking.com/shop/lifts.aspx

Für die Schweiz kenne ich ansonsten noch diese Seite: http://team-endorphin.ch/tedhguide.html


----------



## nonem (1. Juli 2008)

dave schrieb:


> klot hatte vor kurzem mal gepostet eine Liste von Skigebieten mit Kennzeichnung der Bike-Mitnahme für die Französischen Alpen aufgesetzt zu haben: http://outforbiking.com/shop/lifts.aspx
> 
> Für die Schweiz kenne ich ansonsten noch diese Seite: http://team-endorphin.ch/tedhguide.html


das sieht doch schonmal sehr gut aus, wenn wir das jetzt noch für Österreich und Italien hätten wäre das Glück Perfekt


----------



## nonem (10. Juli 2008)

Wir wollten nun eigentlich nächste Woche nach Serfaus, doch die Wettervorhersage, sieht echt besch... aus. Deshalb werden wir wohl jetzt südlich des Alpenhauptkamms unser Glück versuchen... 
Hat jemand Vorschläge wo man in Südtirol gut mit der Seilbahn shutteln. Gibt es evtl. für Italien auch so eine schöne Übersicht mit allen Seilbahnen die Bikes transportieren.
Als letzte Alternative würden wir wieder zum Gardasee, doch eigentlich wollte ich ja mal was neues sehen...


----------



## klmp77 (10. Juli 2008)

tatsächlich kann steht auf der homepage, daß man zaferna, heuberg und söllereck mit dem bike nutzen kann. ich hatte nur just kurz zuvor ein telefonat mit dem leiter dingenskirchen, der mir sagte, daß biketransporte nicht möglich seien. und ganz rauf gehts ja auch wirklich nicht. zum thema rauffahren und downhillen: bei manchen sind die aufwärtshöhenmeter konditionell limitiert und da wäre ein lift nice to have; und runter gehts ja auch anders als kamikaze, nicht jeder sieht in wanderpfaden nicht abgesperrte downhillstrecken, sondern eben schöne singletracks die man mit rücksicht auf natur und wanderer runtersurfen kann.


----------



## Jimmy (10. Juli 2008)

nonem schrieb:


> Wir wollten nun eigentlich nächste Woche nach Serfaus, doch die Wettervorhersage, sieht echt besch... aus. Deshalb werden wir wohl jetzt südlich des Alpenhauptkamms unser Glück versuchen...
> Hat jemand Vorschläge wo man in Südtirol gut mit der Seilbahn shutteln. Gibt es evtl. für Italien auch so eine schöne Übersicht mit allen Seilbahnen die Bikes transportieren.
> Als letzte Alternative würden wir wieder zum Gardasee, doch eigentlich wollte ich ja mal was neues sehen...




Spontan fällt mir da nur die Gegend zwischen Meran und Bozen ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonem (10. Juli 2008)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir da nur die Gegend zwischen Meran und Bozen ein.


Kennst du da konkrete Bahnen die auf jeden Fall Bikes transportieren.
An Serfaus is ja beispielsweise toll das man mit der Gästekarte kostenlos die Gondeln nutzen kann. Ansonsten wären ca 10 pro Auffahrt schon nen ganz schöner Batzen.


----------



## Jimmy (10. Juli 2008)

Ich meine in Freeride 01/ 2008 sollte einiges dazu stehen. Evtl. findest du es ja online oder es kann jemand einscannen.
Es sind eher keine Bikeparks in dem Sinne, obwohl es wohl teilweise von den Locals gebaute Varianten gibt, sondern eher Trails für die man ab und an auch mal noch etwas bergauf treten muss.  Wenn es mehr treten sein darf ist  sonst auch das Pustertal zu empfehlen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (10. Juli 2008)

Für die Wildsau aus Berlin ein paar Adressen:
www.soelden.com
www.ischgl.at
www.serfaus-fiss.at
www.mayrhofner-bergbahnen.com
www.zillertalarena.at
www.hintertuxergletscher.at
Gerlos:www.tiscover.at
Kitzbühel:www.tiscover.at
www.bergbahn.pillersee.at
www.steinplatte.co.at

Oben genannte Lifte bzw. Bergbahnbetriebe befördern dein Mountainbike. Meines Wissens nach ist bei diesen Betrieben die Beförderung des Rades kostenlos und für die Benutzung der Bahn zahlt man einen Betrag zwischen 6 und 10 Euro. Für Gäste aus dem Ort kann es Ermäßigungen geben, ist aber überall anders. Wie man vielleicht aus den Ortsnamen schon entnehmen kann: Es handelt sich hier um die Creme de la Creme im Tiroler Schizirkus. 
In Ischgl bin ich bei so einem MTB-Spielplatz vorbei. ... in Leogang habens auch so was - "BikeWorld" heißt das.
Also wenn es rein ums runter Fetzn geht: Das Teil in Sölden macht schon mächtig Eindruck - Meine Worte: "Ich will mich mal wieder fürchten". Hab dann doch nen besseren vor gelassen.


----------



## entlebucher (11. Juli 2008)

@romarius: zentralschweiz gut? 
Wow, dann weisst du aber mehr als ich.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (11. Juli 2008)

nonem schrieb:


> Kennst du da konkrete Bahnen die auf jeden Fall Bikes transportieren.
> An Serfaus is ja beispielsweise toll das man mit der Gästekarte kostenlos die Gondeln nutzen kann. Ansonsten wären ca 10 pro Auffahrt schon nen ganz schöner Batzen.



Ganz konkret und aktuell:

Für Gäste von Meransen (1400 müNN, oberhalb von Brixen) gibt es die sog. Almencard.
Damit ist die Benutzung der Bergbahnen kostenlos. Bikemitnahme überall erlaubt, max 1,50  zusätzlich.
Hotel für Biker: http://www.geniesser-hotel.it/ mit Bikekeller und allem, was das Herz begehrt

Strecken: fast unbegrenzt, viele ganz selten begangene Wanderwege mit 500 - 900 m Abfahrt am Stück, sehr gut beschildert

Mit dem Auto auch sehr schnell mitten in den Dolomiten.

Wir waren nach einer Woche restlos begeistert


----------



## nonem (11. Juli 2008)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> Ganz konkret und aktuell:
> 
> Für Gäste von Meransen (1400 müNN, oberhalb von Brixen) gibt es die sog. Almencard.
> Damit ist die Benutzung der Bergbahnen kostenlos. Bikemitnahme überall erlaubt, max 1,50  zusätzlich.
> ...


sehr schön...
das ist so etwa das was ich suche.
Ich will auf keinen Fall einfach nur immer nur runterbolzen, es können auch gern mal ein paar HM aufwärts gehen. Nen richtigen Bikepark brauch ich eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## nonem (11. Juli 2008)

gibt es im Vinschgau Seilbahnen die Fahrräder mitnehmen?

edit: uuppss da hab ich wohl ein sensibles Thema angesprochen...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=334606&highlight=vinschgau


----------



## nonem (8. September 2008)

hab jetzt auch ne Liste von Tirol...
http://traube-online.net/tourDB/media/Tirol.at-MTB-Touren mit Bergbahnen.pdf


----------



## andy-klein (8. September 2008)

In Serfaus - Fiss - Ladis ist die Nutzung der sieben Bergbahnen incl. Bike für Feriengäste kostenlos.


----------



## Steep (8. September 2008)

im kwt auch in den Bahnen ( brauchts halt gästekarte / kommt drauf an ob die Bahnen gerade überhaupt bikes mitnehmen wollen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enriched72 (8. September 2008)

In Arosa:

Hörnlibahn und Weisshornbahn bis Mittelstation.

Kostet CHF 8.-/pro Tag. Bei Uebernachtung in Arosa in der Kurtaxe inbegriffen.


----------



## Kurt (18. September 2009)

Für Südtirol habe ich jetzt über 22 Seilbahnen, die Bikes transportieren, in unsere Datenbank aufgenommen.
Es war gar nicht so einfach die ganzen Infos im Internet zusammen zu suchen. Teilweise haben die Seilbahnen keine Webseiten, oder Infos über den Biketransport werden verschwiegen. Da helfen oft nur Insidertipps weiter.

Seilbahnen in Südtirol die Mountainbikes transportieren


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. September 2009)

Kurt schrieb:


> http://www.bikehotel-suedtirol.com/servicebetriebe/suedtriols-mountainbike-seilbahnen-p9.html



Saubere Sache!!

Gruss
chris


----------

